
Advice for a recent grad looking to get into software sales? - Notatechguy
Hey all, long time lurker. Found this page from Reddit (of course).<p>Dunno if this is proper protocol, but I&#x27;ll ask anyway. How do I get into software sales? I sell IT hardware now but with every spare second I get I&#x27;m browsing Arstechnica, Wired, Ycombinator News, etc. Hardware is just so simple compared to software and I&#x27;d prefer to deal with larger more complex solutions.<p>Got a Bachelor&#x27;s in management, but I&#x27;ve always been tech savvy. I remember one night trying to fix a bootloader from a failed Linux dual boot installation. Good times.<p>My question is, what skill sets do I need and what states in the US should I be looking at? I&#x27;d prefer marketing automation or something like that if it matters.<p>Thanks all!
======
CyberFonic
IT hardware? Specifically what? notebooks or multi-million dollar servers?
Hardware with the associated systems engineering gets complex very fast.
Anyway, onto your question ...

If you are attracted to selling complex solutions then you are most likely
looking to the enterprise software space. If you have any enterprise hardware
sales experience then that will help get interviews. The sales cycles are
long, 3 months (rare) to 3 years (not that uncommon).

Marketing automation? Are you thinking of SalesForce, Siebel or other big
ticket CRM? These are often sold by "consulting firms" who add on their
consulting, training, support services.

Quite seriously you would be better off lurking the various job boards for
sales positions. That way you will get a better idea of where the action is
and in what areas.

------
sharemywin
check out angel.co jobs section. 2417 full-time jobs under sales.

